# 2005 Project One



## spopepro (Dec 22, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone had any details on the 2005 project one program. The website says to see you local dealer, but I saw them, and they didn't know anything about it. Thanks.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

pick out what you want, print out the sheet bring it to your dealer they get it from trek.


----------



## FOC (Oct 13, 2004)

*Finally Project one is up and running for 2005*

It looks like Trek finally got the Project one web site up and running with the new paint schemes. There are some nice paint jobs there.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Just ordered this week*

The local Trek store was great, helped me pick out components/colors, and my Madone 5.2 should be in my hands in 6 weeks. For '05, Project One has really expanded the range of components to truly customize the bike. I'm getting new Ultegra10, but with a Bontrager Compact Carbon crankset. The bike will be solid white w/ silver logos, grey satin Race Lite wheels, blue tires and saddle. Can't wait...


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

*why?*

Why did they have to make the "Lance Plata Negra" a custom paint scheme, it cost 100 bucks more than last year, they wont let you combine all the colors like before, its ashame they did it that way...


----------

